# More Hillbilly haunt suggestions needed



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

I posted something in the "Atmosphere" forum about this. I'm looking to really grab that back woods feel for my haunt this year, but I now need to re-do most of my props to match my theme as most of them were pretty generic, more traditional Halloween oriented (mainly Haunted Mansion-esque) type stuff. I have never tried pneumatics but I'm not opposed to it. I'm looking for some really good prop ideas for this particular theme. What I have in mind so for is:

-A trash can trauma-type thing
-Rocking Granny
-Some good static props (see NoahFetz stuff, he inspired me)
-Couple of scarecrows, some static props, some with actors
-A hallway with doors that open and slam shut randomly

Any other ideas??? Any links I can check out? I'm also looking for ideas on lighting, probably lanterns that would be cheap to build but look good


----------



## mendar (Aug 23, 2010)

how about a moonshine still and a revenuer hanging updside down, some kind of roadkill on a spit/fire, good luck...


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Could use animal Pelt, lots of critters, fake shot guns, fake fires, glowing eyes in the backrounds


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

Nice ideas, I like the glowing eyes idea. Maybe have them peeking out from cracks in the walls...
I thought about making the entrance greeter a Popcorn Sutton-type character with a banjo


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

For some reason I keep thinking hillbilly+swamp. With a swamp as the background there should be a great many things one could do.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

When I think of a hillbilly haunt I can only thing of one word..,

In-breeders!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

How about an outhouse? Maybe with a hillbilly actor in bibbed overalls busting out with a fake shot gun? Rig the door so that it slams open loudly, the slamming being the thing that scares. You can't have hillbillies without an outhouse.


----------



## Wellinton (Mar 21, 2012)

I cut this from another forum. This was Haunted Kimmy's suggestions :
Well I would start with lots of rusty old farm tools, pitchforks, axes,that kinda of stuff to line your walls. Moonshine mason jars and the old clay jugs and stills comes to mind as well. Possibly a rusty old truck or even just a chunk of a frame of one sitting around. Lots of rats and stuff crawling around. Outhouses too. An old clothesline hung with various sweat stained and ripped and bloodied clothing hung out to dry. And of course you need lots of dead things hanging around. I made a dead squirrel using a soda bottle, some wire, paper towels and latex. The tail is painted fake fur. Chickens are always around too on a hillybilly farm so maybe some random scatterings of chickens like feathers, etc and rusty old tin cans thrown everywhere.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are going to do a swamp. You need gators and snakes. Could work a giant spider in some spooky trees. If you can do gore, I would set up a old barn with body parts, cages could make a great walk through. Not much farming going on in the swamp.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

CenCalHaunt said:


> Nice ideas, I like the glowing eyes idea. Maybe have them peeking out from cracks in the walls...
> I thought about making the entrance greeter a Popcorn Sutton-type character with a banjo


I really like that idea!!! didnt even think of the "Deliverace" factor!


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

Wellinton said:


> I cut this from another forum. This was Haunted Kimmy's suggestions :
> Well I would start with lots of rusty old farm tools, pitchforks, axes,that kinda of stuff to line your walls. Moonshine mason jars and the old clay jugs and stills comes to mind as well. Possibly a rusty old truck or even just a chunk of a frame of one sitting around. Lots of rats and stuff crawling around. Outhouses too. An old clothesline hung with various sweat stained and ripped and bloodied clothing hung out to dry. And of course you need lots of dead things hanging around. I made a dead squirrel using a soda bottle, some wire, paper towels and latex. The tail is painted fake fur. Chickens are always around too on a hillybilly farm so maybe some random scatterings of chickens like feathers, etc and rusty old tin cans thrown everywhere.


YES! Clotheslines with clothes on them would be cool outside. I WAS gonna do a corn maze at the end of it, but maybe a clothesline maze would be better.


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

jessjaja said:


> How about an outhouse? Maybe with a hillbilly actor in bibbed overalls busting out with a fake shot gun? Rig the door so that it slams open loudly, the slamming being the thing that scares. You can't have hillbillies without an outhouse.


Definitely a must


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

My family IS in fact from Appalachia (I'm a first generation Californian) so I've seen pictures of the old houses in the mountains and things. It's hard to take that image and make it something scray for me I guess, but given the right props and sets I think it would work. Definitely shooting for the Deliverence thing


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm thinking a hickory smoker and some human bones scattered around. You could tie it into a fog machine for added effect.


----------

